# ideas required for c++ file!!!!



## garfield_56 (Jan 15, 2009)

in schoool, we are supposed to maintain a practical record of all the programs dat we make in c++ along with their algorithms & flowcharts.....
Now, all that is done....but i hav to kind of "decorate "" it too!!


So, please...if any of u has any graphics or cool ideas dat i can use to enhance my file & make it look better....please share!

I am sure this will also help other CS students in this forum!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 15, 2009)

There is no need to decorate much, as long as your program demonstrates OOP and File handling well, you have written it yourself, and understand it; it's more than Sufficient.
Though there are few ideas though:

1) Use Crimson Editor(Windows) or gedit/kate(Linux) to open the source so that it gives syntax highlighting, and then print.
2) Add Few Comments to explain the code

That is it.


----------



## BSOD (Jan 15, 2009)

What exactly do you mean when you say "graphics or cool ideas"?
But, since you talk about algorithms, if you have some sorting or searching algorithms, you can find some algorithm visualizations. And, maybe write the algorithmic complexity (Big-O notation and such) and scare your teacher . 
Otherwise I guess there is nothing much you can do; its a waste of time any way, writing the practical record I mean.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 15, 2009)

^^Nonsense till you realise that many schools, especially CBSE based (like YOURS), have 30 marks practical examination out of which 5 marks is for record. Bring in 5 subjects with marks out of 100, with total marks being 500, 5 marks for your computer science record means a whopping *1%* of your final percentage.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 15, 2009)

Putting in ASCII or ANSI art is all I can think of, having woken up just now.


```
[SIZE=1] ▄████████▄ ▄███▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▄███▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▄████████▄ ░░░░  ░░░░ ░░░░  ▀▀▀▀▀▀█████████▄
 █▓██  ██▓█ █▓██  ▓▓▓▓ █▓██  ▓▓▓▓ █▓██  ██▓█ ▒▒▒▒  ▒▒▒▒ ▒▒▒▒  ▓▓▓▓  ██▓█  ████
 █▒██  ██▒█ █▒██  ▒▒▒▒ █▒██  ▒▒▒▒ █▒██  ██▒█ ▓▓▓▓  ▓▓▓▓ ▓▓▓▓  ▒▒▒▒  ██▒█  ▀▀▀▀
 █░██  ██░█ █▓██  ░░░░ █▓██  ░░░░ █░██  ██░█ ▄▄▄▄  ▄▄▄▄ ▄▄▄▄  ░░░░  ██░█  ▓▓▓▓
 █▒██ ███▒█ ████▄▄▄▄▄  ████▄▄▄▄▄  █▒██ ███▒█ █▓██  ██▓█ ██▓█ ────── ██▒█  ▒▒▒▒
 █▓██  ██▓█  ▀▀▀▀▀████  ▀▀▀▀▀████ █▓██  ██▓█ █▒██  ██▒█ ██▒█ ────── ██▓█  ░░░░
 ▀▀▀▀  ▀▀▀▀ ░░░░  ██▓█ ░░░░  ██▓█ ▀▀▀▀  ▀▀▀▀ █░██  ██░█ ██░█  ░░░░  ▀▀▀▀ ─────
 ▓▓▓▓  ▓▓▓▓ ▒▒▒▒  ██▒█ ▒▒▒▒  ██▒█ ▓▓▓▓  ▓▓▓▓ █▒██  ██▒█ ██▒█  ▒▒▒▒  ▓▓▓▓ ─────
 ▒▒▒▒  ▒▒▒▒ ▓▓▓▓  ██▓█ ▓▓▓▓  ██▓█ ▒▒▒▒  ▒▒▒▒ █▓██  ██▓█ ██▓█  ▓▓▓▓  ▒▒▒▒ ─────
 ░░░░  ░░░░ ▄▄▄▄▄▄███▀ ▄▄▄▄▄▄███▀ ░░░░  ░░░░ ▀████████▀ ▀███▄▄▄▄▄▄  ░░░░ ─────
[/SIZE]
```
@Metalhead - He only meant it in the usefulness way.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll agree with BSOD. These Practical records have no importance. Most people copy programs from each other anyway... 

Not to mention you'll get those 30 marks anyway...


----------



## BSOD (Jan 15, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^Nonsense till you realise that many schools, especially CBSE based (like YOURS), have 30 marks practical examination out of which 5 marks is for record. Bring in 5 subjects with marks out of 100, with total marks being 500, 5 marks for your computer science record means a whopping *1%* of your final percentage.



As QwertyManiac pointed out, I wasen't talking about the marks. All that I was talking about was its practicality(pun intended). If marks was all that mattered, well, to cut a long story short -- it would suck.


----------



## garfield_56 (Jan 15, 2009)

> ^^Nonsense till you realise that many schools, especially CBSE based (like YOURS), have 30 marks practical examination out of which 5 marks is for record. Bring in 5 subjects with marks out of 100, with total marks being 500, 5 marks for your computer science record means a whopping *1%* of your final percentage.




wow....great maths there!!!...




> What exactly do you mean when you say "graphics or cool ideas"?
> But, since you talk about algorithms, if you have some sorting or searching algorithms, you can find some algorithm visualizations. And, maybe write the algorithmic complexity (Big-O notation and such) and scare your teacher .
> Otherwise I guess there is nothing much you can do; its a waste of time any way, writing the practical record I mean.



I AGREE!!


u see, that's the problem...i've written all the programs, algo & flowcharts (by me! of course..) nd understand them too..(programs in cbse syllabus are not dat hard..not in 11th at least)...
but i just thought dat instead of wasting my tym looking 4 some graphics etc... related to c++ just to make my file luk good, i'll ask you all for small ideas...




so by ideas..i meant..maybe some nice graphics or random codes or something---just to give that extra touch....as my practicals are after my xams...so i can afford to put in some xtra effort


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 15, 2009)

You mean like programmed graphics, animation? How would you put that on your hard copy?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 16, 2009)

For your "decorating", there is only so much you can do:

1. Type the program out in an IDE which has syntax coloruing.

2. Go to any stationary shop and buy these cheap Rs. 5/- each Reynolds Bold Ball Point Pens.

3. They are available in Blue, Black, Red, Green, Pink and Purple.

4. If you go for ink pens, you also get Turquise Blue ink. And mixing a little black and blue ink gives you blue-black Ink.

5. Use these multiple coloured inks along with Indention of code to "beautify" the program.


----------



## garfield_56 (Jan 17, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> For your "decorating", there is only so much you can do:
> 
> 1. Type the program out in an IDE which has syntax coloruing.
> 
> ...





WOW!!!! dat's such a gr8 idea.....





@ qwerty.....

No...not animations...i meant some clip-art images wich i can insert in between....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 19, 2009)

^^Programs when "decorated" mean that they become easier to read and sections of code become easier to identify. Thats why languages like Python became popular while Perl lost popularity. Clip Art would hardly help. It would be more a distraction than a help.

Stick to multi-colour pens (and pencils) and indention along with line breaks if you want the program to look truly "beautiful", both in the eyes of a fellow programmer and in the eyes of an outsider who decides to glance by your record book.

And yeah, DON'T use those Glitter pens. They hurt the eyes when trying to read a lot of things in less time.


----------



## BSOD (Jan 20, 2009)

^^I will second that, indenting is probably one the most important things, especially in languages like C++ where it is not enforced. You might want to read this to know some conventions or styles. But, the single rule of thumb is to be consistent with your style.


----------



## garfield_56 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Finally.....Done with the practicals!!!!*

Thanx people!!

I used simple black & blue ink to write the programs & created a cool front page!! that did the trick!!!!!

and just think about it---we got *3 & 1/2 hours* to make this program:::


Create an array A[4][4] & do the following:
1. Display the sum of diagonal elements.
2. Display sum of each column.
3. Display the lower half triangular elemnts.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 28, 2009)

garfield_56 said:


> *Finally.....Done with the practicals!!!!*
> 
> Thanx people!!
> 
> ...



 You really had too much time on your hands...I guess you would have finished that in 10-15 minutes.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2009)

^^+1. In my school, guys insert pendrives/externalHDDs, and start abusing the school internet for downloading stuff in the extra time


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jan 29, 2009)

Cheating tips - 

Copy all the lab programs to C:\windows\system32\some-system-named-folder
In case of linux, create a dir under /usr/include 

Also, rename all *.c* to *.h so they wont be deleted even if the admin deletes all programs using command line.

Do this before the exams, when you've got some lab class, and have fun during practical exams 

Disclaimer: I am in no way responsible for any actions caused by those who read this post.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2009)

^^Common.

But why cheat with such simple programs ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 30, 2009)

Maybe in order to experience the 'mazaa' of cheating...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jan 30, 2009)

Not just for simple programs, but works with every single lab, even in college.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 30, 2009)

Is /usr/include/ write-able by a normal user in your college? Crappy administrator if so. Ours are pretty secure, and exploits like local root don't work either, thanks to the updates.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2009)

I am talking about crap windows xp and vista computers.

Besides, its US who were asked to install turbo 3.0 there and WE control the administrator passwords 

We don't have a 1337 linux admin for a computer department head.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jan 30, 2009)

^^ 

You can carry a bootable flash drive with password reset tools, just in case


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 30, 2009)

I wasn't referring to you MetalheadGautham


----------



## garfield_56 (Feb 2, 2009)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Cheating tips -
> 
> Copy all the lab programs to C:\windows\system32\some-system-named-folder
> In case of linux, create a dir under /usr/include
> ...


 




 Thanx....Will surely keep that in mind.......just in case, u know for future reference!!!

But, well, our teacher doesn't even take the trouble of deleting the previously saved programs...nd many brought their pen drives with them(though..of course their wasn't any need to use them that day)..

But i guess, it won't be the same in college, right?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Feb 9, 2009)

^^ You'll be surprised


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 8, 2009)

Cheating is not allowed on public computers. It is bad.
:



:



:



Just kidding. Do it.


----------

